# Thanks yous



## Caroline (May 7, 2009)

I'm not sure if off subject is the place to do it, but it is nice to say thank you every so often to people.

I'd like to kick off by thanking Admin and all the moderators for running these message boards so effieicnetly for us and keeping us all safe, and thank you to everyone else for brilliant advice, a different way of looking at things and for cheering me up when I feel down and for helping me feel less alone. THANK YOU EVERYONE


----------



## Hazel (May 7, 2009)

hear hear!!

it has been a revalation this site - helping me, a very sick T2, make the fairly succesful transition to insulin - answering my many questions. 

my sincere thanks to all involved

Hazel


----------



## Steff (May 7, 2009)

yes agreed well done admin and mods , this place is so amazing x


----------



## Admin (May 12, 2009)

*Thank you xx*

Thank-you all xx I am so glad that it has worked out to be the fabulous supportive community I hoped for - and that is all down to you guys xx


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 31, 2009)

Yes Thank you to Admin and all the Moderators


----------

